# 

## zal2000

Witam 

Potrzebuję waszych opinii co do ceny za postawienie ogrodzenia z siatki. Jeśli wiecie jaki to jest koszt to proszę o wasze zdanie. Jeśli jest ktoś z podkarpacia a dokładniej z Jarosławia to było by super aczkolwiek wypowiedzieć może się każdy. Jeśli macie również namiary na takie osoby to prosiłbym na priv. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## beatagl

zależy jaka wysokość ?

słupek 2,2m około 22zł  (przy 80 cm w ziemi będzie dobry do siatki 150cm )  
siatka około 7zł / m  
drut naciągowy 20zł -50mb 
naciągi i śruby naciągowe to groszowe sprawy - 2zł szt
przelotka do drutu 4zł - 10szt
jeśli podmurówka pływająca to
łącznik około 8zł 
murek 2,5m  30 zł 
wypożyczenie wiertnicy na dobę 100-150zł na 4 godziny 60zł ( nam 4 godziny wystarczyły na wywiercenie 13 otworów ) 
beton do zalania słupków - mi do zalania 13 słupków wierconych wiertnicą 25cm na 100cm w głąb wystarczyło 0,8m3 betonu półsuchego, który mieszałam z woda przed wlaniem do dołka

spokojnie do zrobienia samodzielnie przy pomocy kolegi, szwagra itp.  :smile:

----------


## norbert27

Siatka za 7 zł za metr?? Jaka siatka tyle kosztuje??

----------


## beatagl

> Siatka za 7 zł za metr?? Jaka siatka tyle kosztuje??


za metr kwadratowy !!!  bo nie jest sprecyzowana  wysokość ogrodzenia

----------


## Kejt_R

Świeżo wykonane 130 m ogrodzenia z siatki ocynkowanej powlekanej - wysokość siatki 170 cm (z podmurówką 190 cm), na podmurówce głębokiej na 70-80 cm  - koszt materiałów 10 tys. w tym cena siatki i słupków ok 4,5 tys.(nie marketowe) + robocizna 7 tys.

----------


## slawas86

ja kończę u siebie

słupek 2.2m -> 25zł
siatka 1.25m  -> 8.37 (drut ocynk, oczko 60x60x2,5mm x 125cm wys. w tym rabat ze względu na ilość - grodzę się z sąsiadem i zamawialiśmy około 400mb)
przelotka -> 0,35
napinacz 1.7 zł
drut ocynk 3mm -> 5,5zł/ kg

jak pytałem o koszt robocizny gdyby było z montażem to 25zl/mb

----------


## pionan

220mb ogrodzenia, koszt materiału na gotowo 6k zł. Siatka 1,5m, oczko 5x5 ocynk. Słupki 6x4 ocynk. Robocizna swoja. Bez podmurówki.

----------


## certa

[QUOTE=slawas86;6626720]ja kończę u siebie
 siatka 1.25m  -> 8.37 (drut ocynk, oczko 60x60x2,5mm x 125cm wys. w tym rabat ze względu na ilość - grodzę się z sąsiadem i zamawialiśmy około 400mb)
  /QUOTE]

powiedz mi czy ten drut 2,5mm nie jest za cienki, jak po naciągnięciu wyszło. 
nastawiłem się na drut 3mm, ale może 2,8mm wystarczy

----------


## MartynaM

Polecam firmę z województwa lubuskiego, która wykonuje ogrodzenia kute ale jest również producentem paneli ogrodzeniowych, www.paneleogrodzeniowe-treza.com

----------


## forgetit

[QUOTE=certa;6631297]


> ja kończę u siebie
>  siatka 1.25m  -> 8.37 (drut ocynk, oczko 60x60x2,5mm x 125cm wys. w tym rabat ze względu na ilość - grodzę się z sąsiadem i zamawialiśmy około 400mb)
>   /QUOTE]
> 
> powiedz mi czy ten drut 2,5mm nie jest za cienki, jak po naciągnięciu wyszło. 
> nastawiłem się na drut 3mm, ale może 2,8mm wystarczy


przy oczku 6x6 2,5 będzie za cienki. 5,5x5,5 przy drucie 2,8 wyszło elegancko. Ochroniarz przechodził przez płot bez problemu (złodziej pewnie też) i śladu nie zostawił. Siatka powlekana PVC. Wszystkie elementy mocujące metalowe, przy plastikowych po zimie możesz zbierać ogrodzenie po polu.

----------


## MichalLe

> Z doświadczenia jednak mogę powiedzieć, że sporo produktów budowlanych opłaca się bardziej kupić z montażem niż bez ze względu na niższy VAT (8%), który w rzeczywistości rekompensuje cenę montażu.
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Krzysztof Krysiński


tylko z tego co wiem to wg polskiego prawa ogrodzenie z montażem podlega pod stawkę 23%, gdyż nie jest to montowane w bryle budynku!
pozdrawiam
Michał

----------


## certa

odkopię temat 
mam do zalania 53 słupki i tak się zastanawiam czy użyć gotowej zaprawy czy bawić się w rozrabianie piasek + cement woda mieszadło  ........

----------


## olafu80

Ja robiłem u siebie z ręcznie robionej zaprawy. Miałem sporo rzeczy, które zostały mi po budowie, więc nie było sensu kupować. Jak masz trochę czasu, żeby to samemu robić, to możesz beton mieszać.

----------


## JarekKRK45

Gotowe zaprawy są droższe od cementu w worku i piachu kupionego na tony

----------


## gjarek75

Skorzystaj z gotowego kalkulatora siatek plecionych http://sklep.plast-met.pl/konfigurator-ogrodzen-siatka/

----------


## krycho007

> odkopię temat 
> mam do zalania 53 słupki i tak się zastanawiam czy użyć gotowej zaprawy czy bawić się w rozrabianie piasek + cement woda mieszadło  ........


Witam, 
w zeszłym tygodniu miałem przyjemność zalewać pierwszą część słupków mojego ogrodzenia. Zalałem 17 słupków (w tym 3 odkosy), czyli trzydzieści parę metrów ogrodzenia. Kopałem dziury na 70 cm do słupków o długości 220cm. Ze względu na niewielką ilość słupków kupiłem malutką wywrotkę żwiru - 2,5 tony, z czego 1/3, a może więcej zostało(zapłaciłem 130 złotych). Kupiłem 8 worków cementu po 8,5 zł, co idealnie wystarczyło na zalanie wszystkich słupków. Do dziur które zrobiłem - były dosyć szerokie - sypałem również gruz. Betoniarki nie miałem, więc ręcznie mieszałem w taczce szpadlem, co trochę sił kosztowało, ale we 2 osoby na zmianę, w 2 soboty przy piwku cały płot od podstaw zrobiliśmy. Sposób pracochłonny, ale jak się komuś nigdzie nie spieszy, a betoniarki nie ma, to czemu nie. Liczę, że cały płot 110m który mam postawić(reszta na wiosnę), to troszkę ponad 3 tys zł(wszystkie elementy płotu, piach, cement itp..) - 2500 zł zapłaciłem za wszystkie elementy płotu(1,5 wysokość zielonej ocynkowanej siatki o gr. 3,2mm z oczkiem 60), około 25 worków cementu-200 zł i żwir-300zł.
Pozdrawiam,
Krystian

----------

